# Critical Skills Visa Rejection and Registration waiver application



## enesia (Apr 27, 2017)

I am a pharmacist and had applied for a critical skills visa. Pharmacy is listed on the critical skills professions. My application was denied reason being I am not registered with the professional board the South Africa Pharmacy Council. For me to register I need to have done internship and community service in South Africa. I wrote professional exams in SA and passed then I got a letter from Foreign Workforce that states that I can now do internship. 

Upon receiving my application denial letter I went to the Embassy and they said I can apply for a waiver of professional board registration since I have to do internship and community service in South Africa. 

On the waiver application form there is the final item number 6 that is written SECTION OF THE REGULATION TO BE WAIVED. I failed to get the section from the regulation and the Embassy supervisor could not get it as well. She advised I just put my own words. 

Can anyone advise what I should write in the section request stated


----------



## Prem14 (Jul 3, 2017)

Hi Enesia,

Hope u doing well, I saw your message on the forum regarding pharmacy council..can you please help me out with the examination process ..please provide me the previous exam papers and any study material you have for the same...please mail me at [email protected]

Thanks 
Premlata


----------



## tarimuz5 (7 mo ago)

Hi Enesia, I know it’s been 5 years now, but wanted to ask if you finally got your Visa in the end.as I’m i have applied for mine and been waiting for a year now.


----------

